# Neuer Monitor, G-Sync Freesync nur wichtig bei niedrigen FPS?



## Averdan (23. November 2017)

Hi,

Bin nun schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach nem neuen Monitor und habe hier nur noch 2 kleinere Fragen. Aber zuerst mal die Standard Info:

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
400€ bis 500€

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
Glaubt mir, ein Upgrade lohnt sich (alter Samsung FHD 23,8 Zoll aus dem Jahr 2011)

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
MSI R9 390 @H2O mit ca. +15% OC zu Referenzmodel (1150MHz Core, 1600MHz Speicher) 

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Ganz klar Gaming. Miscreated, Rocket League, FIFA, FPS gelegentlich

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
Da ich mir nicht in 2 Jahren wieder einen neuen Monitor kaufen will eher einen, denn meine derzeitige Graka nicht voll ausreizen kann:
WQHD, 144Hz, min 27 Zoll mit Freesync oder G-Sync. IPS oder TN ist egal, wobei TN günstiger ist und völlig ausreichend für mich ist.

Nun zum eigentlich Thema. Ich schwanke ein wenig zwischen den 3 Monitoren.
*iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle @ 440€ (Freesync)
Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz @499€ (G-Sync)
ASUS MG278Q @490€ (Freesync)*

Da ich derzeit eine AMD Karte habe aber plane in 1-2 Jahren wieder Cash in die Hand zu nehmen bin ich mir bezüglich Freesync vs. G-Sync nicht sicher.* Macht es mehr Sinn diese Funktion bei niedrigen (~40) FPS zu nutzen, oder erst ab hoher (+80) FPS zahl?* Derzeit würde ich mit meiner AMD Karte bei einige Spielen auf WQHD gerade mal um 40-50 (bei Ultra) bzw. 60-70 (bei High) FPS zusammen kratzen können (bei Rocket Leageu ginge natürlich mehr). D.h. eher geringere FPS, daher denke ich Freesync würde sich jetzt mehr auszahlen und falls ich später mich doch mal wieder für eine nvidia entscheiden sollte und dann 120-140 FPS bekomme wäre Freesync nicht mehr so wichtig oder?
Oder sollte ich gleich auf G-sync setzen da es sich die Technologie bei hohen fps mehr auszahlt?

Desweiteren wollte ich Fragen wer von euch einen der oben genannten Montiore besitzt und seine Zufriedenheit mit diesem Teil hier kundtun will Kann man einer dieser Monitore gar nicht empfehlen oder gibt es allgemein einen Favorit von den 3 genannten?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## PCGH_Manu (23. November 2017)

G-/Freesync ist bei jeder Framerate sinnvoll. In niedrigen sind die Risse halt länger und stören umso mehr. Deine 390 wird aber in WQHD ganz schnell an die Grenzen kommen und es wird dicke ruckeln - dagegen hilft auch kein Sync.

Prinzipiell sind funktionieren beide Techniken gleich gut. Beim Aufrüsten kommt es mehr auf die Preisfrage an. G-Sync-Monitore kosten gut mindestens 100 Euro mehr als das ansonsten gleiche Freesync-Modell. Dafür ist bei AMD die Grafikkartensitzuation gelinde gesagt sehr bescheiden.

Wenn du aufrüsten willst und lange Freude am Monitor haben willst, ist meine aktuelle Pauschalempfehlung: WQHD, 144 Hz und echtes 8 Bit. Gibt es zwar erst ab ca. 600 Euro, aber es lohnt sich.


----------



## 0ssi (23. November 2017)

Averdan schrieb:


> Oder sollte ich gleich auf G-sync setzen da es sich die Technologie bei hohen fps mehr auszahlt?


Diese Formulierung ist schon irgendwie witzig weil je mehr Hz desto weniger Tearing also bei 144Hz muss man nicht zwingend mit Bildsynchronisation zocken
und wie kann sich etwas *auszahlen* das je nach Monitor Modell 100-200 Euro extra kostet  ? Eine wirkliche Auszahlung hat nur Nvidia beim Geld anheben. 
Zockst du eigentlich aktuell immer mit vertikaler Synchronisation weil dich Tearing stört ? Wenn nicht warum brauchst du dann auf einmal FreeSync/G-Sync ?


----------



## Averdan (24. November 2017)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> G-/Freesync ist bei jeder Framerate sinnvoll. In niedrigen sind die Risse halt länger und stören umso mehr. Deine 390 wird aber in WQHD ganz schnell an die Grenzen kommen und es wird dicke ruckeln - dagegen hilft auch kein Sync.
> 
> Prinzipiell sind funktionieren beide Techniken gleich gut. Beim Aufrüsten kommt es mehr auf die Preisfrage an. G-Sync-Monitore kosten gut mindestens 100 Euro mehr als das ansonsten gleiche Freesync-Modell. Dafür ist bei AMD die Grafikkartensitzuation gelinde gesagt sehr bescheiden.
> 
> Wenn du aufrüsten willst und lange Freude am Monitor haben willst, ist meine aktuelle Pauschalempfehlung: WQHD, 144 Hz und echtes 8 Bit. Gibt es zwar erst ab ca. 600 Euro, aber es lohnt sich.



Hi. Danke für deine Antworten. Also um meine Frage zu beantworten: Bei niedrigen Framrates macht es aufjedenfall mehr Sinn da die Tearings stärker sind als bei hohen (habe hier ja keinen Vergleichswert, da mein derzeitiger Monitor nicht über 60Hz kann). 

Das meine R9 390 schnell ans Limit laufen wird bei WQHD ist mir bewußt. Aber man kann ja auch schlimmsten Falls ein bisserl an den Grafik Einstellungen drehen... Zusätzlich ist der Anreiz dann noch höher mir endlich wieder eine neue Graka zu holen. Werde aber dennoch diese Generation warscheinlich übersrpingen.

Wegen den 8bit habe ich schon so einiges gelesen. Einige meinen bei manchen Monitoren kommt 6bit +FRC besser rüber als bei anderen 8bit. Ideal wäre da natürlich dann der neue Samsung mit 10bit, *Samsung C27HG70* hat ja 10bit und Freesync 2. Andere sagen hier aber wieder, dass das HDR Quadranten am Bildschirm unterschiedlich hell darstellt. Naja.

Das mit dem Preisunterschied ist mir bewußt, allerdings sind das bei meinen 3 Monitoren die ich mir derzeit anschaue nur 0-50€ somit verkraftbar. Meinungen zu den 3 Monitoren gibt es keine?
Nochmals danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## Averdan (24. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Diese Formulierung ist schon irgendwie witzig weil je mehr Hz desto weniger Tearing also bei 144Hz muss man nicht zwingend mit Bildsynchronisation zocken



Naja eine Frage wegen Unerfahrenheit witzig zu nennen ist auch a wengerl komisch. Aber mit deiner Formulierung hast du ja meine Frage beantwortet. 



0ssi schrieb:


> und wie kann sich etwas *auszahlen* das je nach Monitor Modell 100-200 Euro extra kostet  ? Eine wirkliche Auszahlung hat nur Nvidia beim Geld anheben.



Habe 3 Monitore vorgeschlagen wo eben der Preisunterschied nur marginal ist. Daher ja auch meine Frage. Wie heißt es so schön? Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 



0ssi schrieb:


> Zockst du eigentlich aktuell immer mit vertikaler Synchronisation weil dich Tearing stört ? Wenn nicht warum brauchst du dann auf einmal FreeSync/G-Sync ?



Ja Tearing stört mich derzeit in Miscreated ordentlich. Spiele mit V-Sync aber das funkt nur solala. Aber brauchen tu ich es nicht. Brauche ich WQHD? Nein aber es wäre schöner. Brauche ich 144Hz? Nein aber es wäre geiler.... Die Frage kann man überall stellen. Ich wollte eigentlich nur mal hören was eure Meinung und Erfahrung bei dem Thema ist.


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

Wenn du Tearing generell nicht sehen willst dann geht es nur mit Sync. Bei AMD und FreeSync kein Problem weil kostenloses Fortschritts Feature aber bei Nvidia und G-Sync kann es teuer werden.
Wenn du Spiele hast die mit mehr als 75FPS laufen dann lohnen sich mehr als 75Hz. Der Aufpreis auf 144Hz FreeSync beträgt ca. 200€ (Beispiel). Wer nicht über 75FPS kommt kann sich das sparen.
Kaufst du 144Hz und ein Spiel läuft nur mit 50FPS dann läuft der Monitor durch FreeSync mit 50Hz also FPS und HZ sind immer synchron. Für WQHD sollte also eine stärkere Grafikkarte in den PC.


----------



## Averdan (24. November 2017)

Dank des Black Fridays hat sich die Liste ein wenig erweitert und Preisliche verändert (ein G-Sync zum gleichen Preis wie die FreeSync)
Alle WQHD, 144Hz und 27 Zoll:
*iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle @ 440€ (Freesync) 6bit+FRC
Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz @449€ (G-Sync) 6bit+FRC
ASUS MG278Q @490€ (Freesync) TN 6bit+FRC **
ASUS MG279Q @499€ (Freesync) IPS 8bit
**AGON AG271QX @399€ (FreeSync) 6bit+FRC
*
Kann man den AGON empfehlen? Laut Daten schafft der sogar die Freesync Range von 30-144Hz wo die meisten nur 48-144Hz hinbekommen, was jetzt bei meiner R9 390 Karte ja eigentlich noch besser wäre. ist zwar wieder nur 6bit+FRC aber dafür keine IPS Lotterie wie beim ASUS MG279Q. 

Jetzt bitte nicht mit: "Aber deine Karte packt das nicht", oder"G-Sync ist teurer"... Welchen von den 5 würdet ihr empfehlen? Freue mich über jede Hilfe!


----------



## PCGH_Manu (24. November 2017)

Wenn du dir sicher bist, bei AMD-GPUs zu bleiben, nimm den Asus mit IPS-Panel. Wegen der Panel-Lotterie würde ich mich nicht auf 6 Bit beschränken. Denn die haste im Prinzip auch bei TN. 

Wenn schon einen günstigen Monitor, dann Full HD mit 144 Hz. Oder eben anständig investieren in IPS und 144 Hz. Alles dazwischen halte ich aktuell für einen schlechten Kompromiss. Was bringt dir bspw. eine gute Pixeldichte, wenn die Farbqualität mau ist? Das sind die ca. 100 Euro mehr einfach wert und du kannst dich lange daran erfreuen.


----------



## Labrat (24. November 2017)

@Averdan: Das Angebot für den ASUS gilt wohl leider schon nicht mehr.

@PCGH_Manu: Danke für deine Einschätzung (auch in meinem Thread). Das klingt vernünftig! Ich werde mal bei nem Händler vor Ort schauen. Da kann man dann das IPS Display auch einfacher wieder umtauschen, falls nötig.


----------



## Averdan (24. November 2017)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Wenn du dir sicher bist, bei AMD-GPUs zu bleiben, nimm den Asus mit IPS-Panel. Wegen der Panel-Lotterie würde ich mich nicht auf 6 Bit beschränken. Denn die haste im Prinzip auch bei TN.



Hi, Danke für deine Einschätzung. Hatte insgeheim gehofft du sagst "nimm den AGON und alles wird gut" 
Haben die bei dem ASUS MG279Q Monitor mittlerweile das Problem mit Freesync und 144Hz gelöst (mittels aktueller firmware?)? Laut prad.de Test bekammen die immer eine Fehlermeldung wenn sie 144Hz und Freesync eingeschalten haben? 

@Labrat: Check mal Caseking


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

Die standardmäßige FreeSync Range beim Asus beträgt ja nur 35-90Hz aber es gibt wohl einen modifizierten Treiber um diese nach oben zu "schieben".
Am besten einfach den Acer XF270HUA mit gleichem Panel kaufen. Der hat eine Range für 40-144Hz und LCF falls man weniger als 40FPS haben sollte.


----------



## Labrat (24. November 2017)

@Averdan: Vielen Dank für den Tip! Ich hab den MG279Q jetzt bestellt. Caseking ist auch hier bei mir vor Ort, da kann das Teil zur Not auch wieder zurück bringen wenn etwas nicht stimmt. Ich kann dir meine ersten Eindrücke ja mal mitteilen.


----------



## Averdan (24. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Die standardmäßige FreeSync Range beim Asus beträgt ja nur 35-90Hz aber es gibt wohl einen modifizierten Treiber um diese nach oben zu "schieben".



Hey Danke dir. Genau das meinte ich. Probleme wäre aber dann, ja laut prad.de Test, dass 90Hz nicht möglich ist, weil Freesync nicht bei 144Hz geht sondern nur bei 60Hz... Habe diesen Treiber aber schon gefunden. Vielleicht gibts ja auch mittlerweile ein Firmware Update, dass dieses Problem behebt. Wenn das alles doch nicht funktioniert, schicke ich das Teil dann halt einfach retour. Schauen wir mal.

@Labrat: Gerne  Hast du es gut. Ich muss mir das Teil quer durch Europa schicken lassen.


----------

